# AK47 is back - signs 2yr/$20M deal with T-Wolves



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

First off, they massively overpaid for this guy. How could they not have gotten him for at least $4M less per season? Was anyone else offering anything close to what they ended up giving him? Freaking Kahn, man. Freaking Kahn...

Anyways, once Rubio gets back to full-strength, how good are the Timberwolves?

Ricky Rubio...J.J. Barea...Luke Ridnour...Malcolm Lee
Brandon Roy...Alexey Shved
Derrick Williams...Chase Budinger...Dante Cunningham
Kevin Love...Andrei Kirilenko
Nikola Pekovic...Greg Steimsma

I guess that's the starting lineup, right? Will Kirilenko start? I can definitely see them taking Utah's playoff spot, and they could very well be better than Dallas and/or Denver.

Also, not that it matters...but there are only 4 black dudes on this team. That's just weird.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirilenko did not get paid $10 mil a year to sit behind Derrick Williams. He will start. Also, penciling in Brandon Roy as a starter seems a little premature.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

They definitely seem like they're trying to get into the international market as much as possible, makes sense when the local market is probably near the bottom of the league. It's a big contract, but there isn't really anyone better they could've signed, and two year deals never really handicap a franchise. The team does seem like it has a lot of upside, but just about everybody is a question mark at this point.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shame they couldn't get Batum.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kirilenko will be starting at SF.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

For anyone watching Russia/GBR right now - AK47 and Shved have great chemistry. Also, Kirilenko has tattoos now. That's funny.

They both look good out there, though.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Also, Kirilenko has tattoos now.


One for each kill.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Is it weird that I want Minny to throw their last bench spot to another Russian after their third-place finish in the Olympics? Sergei Monia doesn't want one more crack at the league where he can do Russian things with Shved and AK?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That Russian team was a tough grind out type team in the Olympics. Couldn't hurt to have another guy like that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I wonder what it would take to get Sasha Kaun's rights from Cleveland.


----------



## Heeyoo (Nov 5, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Shame they couldn't get Batum.


I agreed!

Sent from my XT907 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Kingsgm (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought the wolves played terrible yesterday. Hopefully this game is behind them..


----------

